# Dubstep Anyone?



## Thatsativacyborg (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone else here listen to dubstep while stoned? Stuffs pretty trippy. It used to be pretty underground but recently it's been getting pretty big. If you never listened to dubstep pack a bowl, put on some good headphones or sit I a car wit a good stereo system, turn up the bass and go o YouTube an lookup dj ephixa. Lemme know what y'all think!


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol no......
Only good if your rollin.
I smoke the ganja to chill and relax the mind.. Not to get brain fucked by some hooligan jumbo music 
LMFAO


----------



## Flaco918 (Jul 13, 2011)

[video]
Ode 2011 Ver2 NSFW from grayagent on Vimeo.
[/video]


ok im not really into dubstep....but this shit is nice, the song and the girls! song is, massive attack: paradise circus, but i believe this is the dub step version(has some dubstep link in credits)....wish all dubstep looked this good.


----------



## Flaco918 (Jul 13, 2011)

SORRYYY! i still cant post a video...


http://vimeo.com/grayagent/ode2011


----------



## razorbackred (Jul 13, 2011)

i can listen to dub anytime, i just bought emancipators remix album and jam it in the morning


----------



## BamaBud (Jul 14, 2011)

dubstep/hip hop crossover song pretty tight http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlvPFbpZMW4


----------



## Steve French (Jul 15, 2011)

Fuck dubstep. It's almost as bad as techno, and does not seem really any different, except they remix shitty rap and hip-hop songs instead of rock. Oh yeah, they also have that same phaser or whatever the fuck it is in every song. Is that whirring in the background what makes it dubstep instead of techno?

[video=youtube;BKGIZlAZXg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKGIZlAZXg0&feature=related[/video]
Here it starts at about 58 seconds.
[video=youtube;O_VFU4dKsr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_VFU4dKsr8[/video]
Here it starts at 18 seconds. 

I guess that wasn't a hip-hop song so it must be that annoying sound. Motherfucker probably cut that (good) song up in garageband threw the whirring on top and there you go an instant dubstep hit. Other then that it doesn't sound any different, and when someone else's hook is selling your song, it isn't really your song then, it's the Marvellettes ain't it? Where is the talent or diversity in dubstep? Any asshole with a computer on hand can do that shit. The Beatles shit on Cragga. At least when they played it they strummed their own instruments and sang.


----------



## Steve French (Jul 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;AyRDDOpKaLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyRDDOpKaLM[/video]

It says "rave" but you put in dub-step, acid, house, techno, any other extremely similar sounding genre and it still applies. 



Though I will admit I have been wrong in the past. I slanged many groups and styles which I now enjoy. 

Maybe somebody could post a dub-step song that really makes me want to get up and jump, and that is enjoyable to listen to, and I'll be converted?


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, there's dubstep and then there's derpstep AKA brostep. I can appreciate some dubstep. This for example:

[video=youtube;cR9ofItBvLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR9ofItBvLg[/video]

and this:

[video=youtube;9v-GFK9EykI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v-GFK9EykI&feature=related[/video]


Derpstep such as this however, 

[video=youtube;WSeNSzJ2-Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw[/video]

I have absolutely no tolerance for. Can you see the difference?

But to say there is no talent involved is rather ignorant. With derpstep, I agree, the talent and originality is minimal. However, understand that the genre goes a lot deeper than this candykid rave bullshit you see today. 

Cool it on the wobble wobble for fucks sake! BTW French, that characteristic dubstep sound is known as wobble base. 

[video=youtube;bHweamNAkjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHweamNAkjY[/video]

This guy, James Blake, Old Apparatus and SBTRKT are doing interesting things and really progressing the genre.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 15, 2011)

dubstep has some great music   great stuff


----------



## justcallmenasty (Jul 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;5pUlsbF3KbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUlsbF3KbI[/video]

transformers dubstep its legit! lol


----------



## heir proctor (Aug 1, 2011)

This is interesting

[video=youtube;Fka3eLwrd7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fka3eLwrd7A[/video]


----------



## elenor.rigby (Aug 1, 2011)

check out my friends from london.... MODESTEP... pirate hour every sunday pm @9.. rocking dubstep.


----------



## DFL420 (Aug 4, 2011)

Always been a fan of electronic music, from the age of 19 to about 25 or so if i wasn't working I was at a rave having a blast. Tho Dubstep wasn't really around then (or it was I don' really remember it being around) but its starting to grow on me the more i listen to it. Plus it pisses my roommate off, so when he starts screaming like a little girl with a skinned knee while playing Black Ops and can blast some Dub and he normally shuts the fuck up afterwards.


----------



## puffenuff (Aug 5, 2011)

Enter the Dubstep

[video=youtube;mGYeyeSZqtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGYeyeSZqtM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## tommy421 (Aug 19, 2011)

when i listen to dubstep and im ripped my muscles like move to the bass , shits crazy haha!


----------



## LewT (Aug 21, 2011)

I find dubstep relaxes me, when I'm mad i love dubstep.


----------

